# J'ai perdu mon iPod ("Localiser mon iPhone")



## Saberwyn (15 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Vous m'excuserez de mon manque de politesse. Je ne me suis ni présenter, et je viens mandier de l'aide à mon premier message.
Cependant, je suis très très angoisser.

J'ai perdu mon iPod en rue cette après midi. M'en rendant compte qu'une heure plus tard, j'ai fait et refait le même trajet, en vain ...
Je suis revenu chez moi, me suis connecter à "Localiser mon iPhone", l'appli de géotracage. Mais je sais que cette appli ne fonctionne que sous le Wifi.

Ma question est: Si une personne passe simplement dans une zone wifi, sans s'y connecter spécialement ou rentrer un mot de passe, verra t'il le message (avec mon numéro de tel etc. que j'ai laisser via l'app "Localiser mon iPhone") ou alors doit il obligatoirement allez dans les règlage et se connecter à un quelquonque wifi (Ce qui risque d'être dur étant donné que je l'ai vérrouiller par un code). Et supposons que le wifi disponible soit libre de code ? 
(Car si c'est le cas, qu'on peux se connecter juste en passant dans une bête zone ou le Wifi est diffusé, ça voudrais dire que mon iPod n'a pas bougé depuis tout a l'heure)

Bref, tout ce que je veux savoir, c'est si la personne qui aura sans doute récuperer mon iPod à une chanse de recevoir le message. Car voilà plusieurs heure qu'apparement, le message est envoyé mais pas reçu. 


Seconde chose, ma loi voulant que si moi je ne peux plus l'utiliser, personne ne l'utilisera, y a t'il des moyens de contré le vérrou par code de mon iPod ?
De façon à ce qu'il ne puisse plus être utiliser de quelque manière qu'il soit.


Voilà, désole de l'orthographe, de l'empressement etc., mais je suis vraiment désespéré et je veux savoir si j'aurai un jour la chance de le retrouver ... mais comme j'ai dit à une amie: "Pour moi, il est perdu définitivement. Vaut mieux se dire ça et être agréablement surpris" ... Et comme m'a dit une femme "Il n'est pas perdu pour tout le monde" ...


Un tout grand merci.


----------



## iPadOne (16 Mars 2012)

salut il ne bougera jamais de sa dernière place étant donné qu'il faut qu'il se connecte en wifi et qu'il soit déverrouillé , celui qui l'a trouvé aura du mal a s'en servir, a mon avis tu peux le considérer 100% perdu


désolé pour toi


----------



## Saberwyn (16 Mars 2012)

Avrait dire, sur l'iPad, il ne m'indique aucune position. Il n'y a aucune carte, mais juste une illustration de radar bleu. Il me dit juste l'heure à laquelle j'ai envoyer les messages et le verrou de mon iPod (qui l'était déjà de toute façon, étant donné que je met toujours un code sur l'iPod).

Petit avis personnel qui ne changera rien à l'histoire: C'est quand même bête de prends un iPod si on ne peut pas s'en servir ... Ca veux dire que eux ne pourront rien en faire, et la seule personne qui pouvais en faire quelque chose ne pourrons d'office non plus rien en faire ... 

Enfin voilà. Je vais visiter les derniers endroits où il pourrait être, mais je m'attends à la réponse.

Si d'autres veulent réagir, c'est toujours bienvenu.


A bientôt


----------



## Kamidh (16 Mars 2012)

Malheureusement une restauration et il pourra l'utiliser


----------



## iPadOne (16 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Malheureusement une restauration et il pourra l'utiliser




j'avais bloqué un iPod touch et j'avais galèré un moment avant de rendre a la vie normale et c'est pourtant pas fautes d'avoir un sacré know how en informatique sur les iDevices: (je fabrique des accessoire pour nos précieux) c'est faisable mais pas si simple pour le commun de mortels

voili voilou


----------

